# Why are anime characters so fucking ugly nowadays?



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 21, 2021)

What made me love anime was basically because of it's history of beautiful artworks, hand drawn techniques and wide variety of character designs. Ever since it went digital I began to notice a decrease in the detail and the increase in vulgarity. It was really disappointing as I've really been looking forward to creative innovations with the aesthetic but it all seems to be forsaken. I'm just gonna provide you some pictures of anime to give you a refreshment on how far it has fallen and became a cesspool of autistic weeb trash,



Spoiler: Anime in 1998












Spoiler: Anime in 2018



A normal Anime from 2018. 








Spoiler: Gonna get a lot of "Islamic Content"


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm not seeing anything wrong with your 2018 example.

I love the old school styles but I don't have any problem with modern styles.


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 21, 2021)

Only difference between the two is the 2018 example has her mouth were a real person's mouth is.


----------



## BananaBlue (Jul 21, 2021)

2018 looks better sorry bitch *dabs


----------



## Revo (Jul 21, 2021)

The animation from that anime from 2018 looks better than digital animation /CalArts animation from most of the modern Western cartoons who were made in 2010's.


----------



## Born in Summer (Jul 21, 2021)

Two words: Artstyle trend
It's the reason why all western cartoons for kids have that stupid looking calarts look


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jul 21, 2021)

Only thing I can point out that I hate about new anime is when they give the skin that "shine" as if they look like plastic barbie dolls.  Senran Kagura is guilty of this.


----------



## ICameToBooli (Jul 21, 2021)

myes, old animu looks so much better


----------



## Crunchy Oats (Jul 21, 2021)

They're literally all ugly, wtf


----------



## Born in Summer (Jul 21, 2021)

ICameToBooli said:


> myes, old animu looks so much better
> View attachment 2367148


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jul 21, 2021)

tfw no buff dark skin femdom mommy wants to top you


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 21, 2021)

They're not hand drawn anymore.
There's plenty of software that is used to make the drawing easier and it makes the art lose personality as a result.
There are very few anime studios that have their own recognizable style, everybody learns from the same sources and uses the same software in the same way.
They do it because hand drawn art takes more time and you need to crank out content all the time.
It's not art anymore, it's "content".

Technically, the 2018 looks more "human-like" but most studios do that kind of thing so I honestly can't tell characters apart just by looking at them, it's much easier with older characters.
I'm willing to bet that there are short cuts that the artist used for that "drawing" that shaped her face/body without him having to actually draw the shapes.
That sucks.

Sure, you still have good creative artists today but the majority of the ones making anime are craftsmen.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 21, 2021)

I think it looks better now. Fucking sue me.


----------



## BananaBlue (Jul 21, 2021)

To be fair, I much prefer the look and soul of 80s early 90s anime compared to the souless, boring looking, digitally sterile modern anime.






a


----------



## Dysnomia (Jul 21, 2021)

Isn't OP's first pic spoofed in Genshiken? There's a poster on the wall of the club room and the blonde girl is disgusted because it's a hentai game with an underage girl.

The third pic is just fetish trash for guys to fap to as they fantasize about being crushed between her huge bara thighs of steel.


----------



## Atatata (Jul 21, 2021)

I have a theory that a part of the reason why anime nowadays doesn't have the pallete it used to is in part due to policies trying to prohibit seizures. That's why anytime there's an action scene, they darken the screen. Its incredibly annoying.
Also, pic related is from 2016, you can see old styles around in some form or another if you look hard. The story wasn't that great though.


----------



## Childe (Jul 21, 2021)

I think modern anime is based


Spoiler: example


----------



## Born in Summer (Jul 21, 2021)

Neferpitou! said:


> I think modern anime is based
> 
> 
> Spoiler: example
> ...


>HxH (2011) was a decade ago
Goddamn


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 21, 2021)

Neferpitou! said:


> I think modern anime is based
> 
> 
> Spoiler: example
> ...


To be fair. I actually do like some of the modern anime. The ones that are creative are my favorite ones.


----------



## ICameToBooli (Jul 22, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> Only thing I can point out that I hate about new anime is when they give the skin that "shine" as if they look like plastic barbie dolls.  Senran Kagura is guilty of this.


that's how you distinguish the coomer anime from the others


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 21, 2021)

What made me love anime was basically because of it's history of beautiful artworks, hand drawn techniques and wide variety of character designs. Ever since it went digital I began to notice a decrease in the detail and the increase in vulgarity. It was really disappointing as I've really been looking forward to creative innovations with the aesthetic but it all seems to be forsaken. I'm just gonna provide you some pictures of anime to give you a refreshment on how far it has fallen and became a cesspool of autistic weeb trash,



Spoiler: Anime in 1998












Spoiler: Anime in 2018



A normal Anime from 2018. 








Spoiler: Gonna get a lot of "Islamic Content"


----------



## Nynn (Jul 22, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> They're not hand drawn anymore.
> There's plenty of software that is used to make the drawing easier and it makes the art lose personality as a result.
> There are very few anime studios that have their own recognizable style, everybody learns from the same sources and uses the same software in the same way.
> They do it because hand drawn art takes more time and you need to crank out content all the time.
> ...


How do you know this?


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jul 22, 2021)

are you completely sure?


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Jul 22, 2021)

They’ve always looked ugly to me but there was a diversity in style. Now every character looks they’re made of like melted, glittery rubber.


----------



## McAfee'sCorpse (Jul 22, 2021)

Their really isn't a huge difference from what I'm seeing.


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 22, 2021)

Nynn said:


> How do you know this?


Because everyone I know who takes drawing even remotely seriously, especially those who are pursuing a career in stuff like graphic design, draws on a tablet with the help of software.
Hand drawing is a dying art these days.


----------



## Nynn (Jul 22, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> Because everyone I know who takes drawing even remotely seriously, especially those who are pursuing a career in stuff like graphic design, draws on a tablet with the help of software.
> Hand drawing is a dying art these days.


I'm talking about the effect that software assisted animation has on the finished product i'd argue that the stylization of the anime is mostly based on the source material (most mangaka's use software to create their works these days) rather than "studio style".
Newer software assisted page of Berserk (Still traditional) vs old unassisted page





Tsugumomo (Entirely Digital) vs Berserk Traditional





How manga influences anime.





A studio's style doesn't really impact how the characters look at least to the degree you're talking about but the actual animation how they determine what goes on frame by frame think about it like how they convey motion.
Samurai Champloo (Studio Manglobe) vs Kill la Kill (Studio Trigger)





 The exception would be when a studio will pick and choose when to stray from the manga's to better suit the medium a good example would be like season 1 of JoJo were  they took some artistic freedoms that paid off imo.





What I do believe is to blame for the homogenization of anime characters is the homogenization of manga mostly due to how the medium is evolving and what consumers want to read. In addition to that Mangakas also just evolve and get better (or worse) you can see this very clearly in extremely long running manga.





Also mainly western cartoons use shortcuts like you describe something like teen titans go episodes are more so products of a mouse than a pen. Really only the shittiest of studios would shortcut their way through a production like that (unless its something like popteam epic or panty and stocking which have such simple art styles it wouldn't be hard to do and they are both still great) because anime is know for how dynamic it can be and if you use building blocks instead of a pencil it shows.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 22, 2021)

ICameToBooli said:


> myes, old animu looks so much better
> View attachment 2367148


One thing that I will say is that you did used to see a greater variety of styles, you never see oddball styles like that anymore.



TendieGremlin said:


> I think it looks better now. Fucking sue me.


The argument could absolutely be made that anime designs only get better as time goes on, there's loads of charm to older designs but at the same time it really does seem like it only gets better as time goes on.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 22, 2021)

OP you’re just nostalgic for the past.  I kinda agree, new styles are boring and soft but I doubt I’d feel like that if I were born 10 years later 



Born in Summer said:


> View attachment 2367155


I like the melting face style though


----------



## stares at error messages (Jul 23, 2021)

Solar Eclipse Paradox said:


> What made me love anime was basically because of it's history of beautiful artworks, hand drawn techniques and wide variety of character designs. Ever since it went digital I began to notice a decrease in the detail and the increase in vulgarity. It was really disappointing as I've really been looking forward to creative innovations with the aesthetic but it all seems to be forsaken. I'm just gonna provide you some pictures of anime to give you a refreshment on how far it has fallen and became a cesspool of autistic weeb trash,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miscegenation with Americans.


----------



## McAfee'sCorpse (Jul 23, 2021)

Screenshot from City Hunter. This is supposed to be a schoolgirl too.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 23, 2021)

Just don't watch these niche shitty anime or mainstream diarrhea bullshit made for faggots such as JoJo

Go watch superior actual good anime made for real actual anime fans such as Sword Art Online, Pop Team Epic, Darling in the Franxx, Boruto, Boku no Pico and Pupa.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 23, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> Go watch superior actual good anime made for real actual anime fans such as Sword Art Online, Pop Team Epic, Darling in the Franxx, Boruto, Boku no Pico and Pupa.


Those are usually what most American anime fans only know about.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 23, 2021)

OP is a 2d guy who got cucked by a 3d guy. Sour grapes fam. Shameful display. But you still can be the ugly bastard without a face. Good luck.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 23, 2021)

I was expecting "Fist of the North Star vs. some generic moe" and the alleged comparison I see is "moe vs moe."


Nynn said:


>


I'm looking at both of these & hardly notice a difference, except that the digital one to the left is overall cleaner looking than the one to the right.

Kentaro Miura's art is good regardless of which one he's using because he's Kentaro Miura.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 23, 2021)

Solar Eclipse Paradox said:


> Those are usually what most American anime fans only know about.


You have a problem with America?


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 24, 2021)

Blamo said:


> OP is a 2d guy who got cucked by a 3d guy. Sour grapes fam. Shameful display. But you still can be the ugly bastard without a face. Good luck.


I'm just gonna be painfully honest and say that this thread I made deserves all the negative response coming to it. It's so painfully one-sided and poorly interpreted.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 24, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> You have a problem with America?


The last thing I want is America to fall. I see so much potential in that country, a lot of it which has succeeded.


----------



## pengo (Jul 24, 2021)

Crunchy Oats said:


> They're literally all ugly, wtf


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 24, 2021)

I think anime can look good or bad whether it's older or newer.

Although it sucks traditional media is dying off.


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 24, 2021)

McAfee'sCorpse said:


> View attachment 2372825
> Screenshot from City Hunter. This is supposed to be a schoolgirl too.


By today's standards, it could be. Don't be a bigot.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 21, 2021)

What made me love anime was basically because of it's history of beautiful artworks, hand drawn techniques and wide variety of character designs. Ever since it went digital I began to notice a decrease in the detail and the increase in vulgarity. It was really disappointing as I've really been looking forward to creative innovations with the aesthetic but it all seems to be forsaken. I'm just gonna provide you some pictures of anime to give you a refreshment on how far it has fallen and became a cesspool of autistic weeb trash,



Spoiler: Anime in 1998












Spoiler: Anime in 2018



A normal Anime from 2018. 








Spoiler: Gonna get a lot of "Islamic Content"


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 24, 2021)

Even when I was starting to draw in the manga style in the early 2000s, I was quickly informed that animation was made digitally


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Mar 29, 2022)

Your first pic looks to be from a visual novel - it's not an anime, just in a manga style.

There are definite differences in the way the stuff is drawn now, but your comparisons aren't good.

But even if they were, the downgrades wouldn't be explicit to non-anime watchers.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Mar 29, 2022)

profile pic confirmed 100% once again


----------



## SSj_Ness (Mar 30, 2022)

Your "good" example hardly looks better. I mean it does but it's still pretty middling. I do hate the way almost every anime looks now though. There's a few exceptions of course, but I'll always prefer the old shit.


----------



## King Fructose (Mar 30, 2022)

Reject Chinese cartoons


----------

